# Adult bill bug control



## Hashwad (Mar 27, 2019)

Looking for recommendations to control adult billbugs.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

https://www.domyown.com/how-to-get-rid-of-billbugs-a-628.html


----------

